# The Guess Who - Petition for the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
Thought it would be appropriate to mention this in Guitars Canada. There's a petition being made to induct The Guess Who into the R&R Hall of Fame.
COMMENTARY: The Guess Who deserve a spot in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

how are they not in there already?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

done


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Is there an actual link for the petition?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> Is there an actual link for the petition?


Yeah, it was in the article, but this makes it easier.
HOME (guesswho4thehall.com)


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> how are they not in there already?


Exactly!


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Until Judas Priest get in, it's hard to really take anything about the hall seriously.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame has officially announced the inductees for its class of 2020. They include Nine Inch Nails, Depeche Mode, Whitney Houston, The Notorious B.I.G., T. Rex, and The Doobie Brothers.

Sadly, as is the case every year, that leaves out fellow finalists Dave Matthews Band, Soundgarden, Judas Priest, Motörhead, Kraftwerk, Rufus with Chaka Khan, MC5, Thin Lizzy, Todd Rundgren, and Pat Benatar.

from consequenceofsound.net


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

How the f--k is Thin Lizzy not there??lol


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

fernieite said:


> Yeah, it was in the article, but this makes it easier.
> HOME (guesswho4thehall.com)


Appreciated.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I did my part.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the R&RHOF has no real official standing--so I'm not worried about that.
And I have not taken it seriously for some time.
Basically it's an award--a Lifetime achievement type award--so it's nice to "win" but not essential.
Just a bonus in a way.

And I once heard it put that a Hall of Fame is unRock & Roll any way.

So take it as you will.

But if you are going to have one then the Guess Who, BTO, Iron maiden, Judas Priest & many others that aren't in, should be--especially ahead of many that are.

But I know who I like & all that--so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Fuck the R&RHOF, it's a joke

if I was famous, I WOULDN'T want to be in there


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Done. They deserve to be inducted, for sure. The RNRHOF has their collective heads up their asses and have for years. Why are hip-hop artists in there? Why was Fela Kuti nominated this year? It's insane. However, the museum itself is a killer way to spend an afternoon. Been there, done that.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

They should put their iconic Canadian Producer Jack Richardson right along side of them in the RRHOF. He took them under his wing, produced 14 albums with them and managed to get them the exposure they needed in the US market when 'These Eyes' reached the seventh spot on the Canadian charts which helped the band earn a U.S. distribution deal with RCA Records.

'These Eyes' was later released in the United States, where it became a breakthrough success for the group as their first single to reach the top 10 on the Billboard Pop Singles chart. It peaked at the sixth spot. 'These Eyes' achieved gold status from the Recording Industry Association of America for sales over one million copies.

Maaaaaany years ago I attended the Music Industry Arts program and Jack Richardson was our instructor. He had some incredible stories he shared with us about his days as producer with The Guess Who.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> Maaaaaany years ago I attended the Music Industry Arts program and Jack Richardson was our instructor. He had some incredible stories he shared with us about his days as producer with The Guess Who.


I was MIA Engineering 88/89 - 89/90. When were you there? At the time they bragged that 90% or more of MIA grads got jobs in the field. They didn't brag that the field included working at Sunrise or Sam the Record Man. I suspect little has changed.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Paul M said:


> I was MIA Engineering 88/89 - 89/90. When were you there? At the time they bragged that 90% or more of MIA grads got jobs in the field. They didn't brag that the field included working at Sunrise or Sam the Record Man. I suspect little has changed.


My first enrolment was in 1978,... but unfortunately only completed the first year due to some family matters that prevented me from returning. Twenty years later in 1998 I found myself back at in the MIA program for the full two years to complete what I set out to do earlier in life. After graduating a friend who also completed the course and I built a couple studios and partnered a business. He built his in a leased building and I built mine in my house,... which takes up three of the five levels. Things were going quite well for the first 8 years then sadly my friend was diagnosed with cancer and passed on just over a year later. I continued on for about a year trying to manage both operations but it was too much. I returned to my previous employer just about two years after my friends passing and ran my home studio after work hours occasionally and on weekends. I have since taken an early retirement package from my employer and now continue to do work out of the home studio to keep me busy. It's been quite a ride to say the least,... but an interesting one. Many other students I attended the MIA program with landed great careers in the music industry,... a couple landed up a MetalWorks Studio, a few others went west to LA where they secured employment at some professional studios and some work in radio and television broadcasting as well as live venue engineering,... oh, and a couple did the cruise ship gig which sounded like a ton of fun if you were young and single.

I think if you really want to make it in the music industry at a high level of engineering or producing you must be wiling to sacrifice all your time to the craft and be willing to move to where the action is on a large scale. I probably would have done that in 1978 if I could have completed the course the first time. By the time I went back in 1998 I had the responsibility of a young family to take care of so the aforementioned option was not considered. However, I can't complain as I am content with what I have in a home studio. Recording local bands and my own material keeps me busy and learning about more each day about engineering and producing.

The days at MIA were a gas working in studio one and two with the two inch 24 track analog tape machines and large analog consoles along with the vintage mic and outboard gear. The instructors were very knowledgeable and really pushed the students by setting the expectation bar high,... the way it was going to be in the real world when you left the cozy confines of college, lol. All in all,...no regrets.

Also, I now realize more than ever how fortunate I was to learn about the music industry and how it really worked from Jack Richardson,... a man who did it all very successfully.But like he said on many occasions,... " there is a price to pay,... one way or another,... to reach the top rung of the ladder".


You'll probably recognize the gear in the first 3 photos of the Sony MXP 3000 console and Sony APR-24 two inch analog tape multitrack in Studio 1 taken while working on a session. Here's the song I wrote and recorded with a couple other lads from the Engineering program during that session,... remember now, this was in the 90's, lol. It needs a remix on the vocals for sure. Singer had a bad cold the day he sang and the project had to be handed in that night so no time for a a redo at the time.
MIA Project: Systims(Empty Promises)



The other photos are of Studio 1 and 2 with the replacement SSL-Solid State Logic Duality SE consoles.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My second year was the first year with the Sony board and machine. The SSL stuff came later.


----------

